# one full year for me...



## likespaphs (Mar 21, 2009)

...with no cigarettes.
crazy


----------



## nikv (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your achievement! :clap:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Think of all the paphs you can buy with the money you saved. :clap::clap::clap: Congratulations!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 21, 2009)

congrats!!! :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2009)

Good for you!!!


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 21, 2009)

I was wondering how it was going....great job!


----------



## Heather (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, dude! I remember the day you quite! Awesome job, very proud of you!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats, that's awesome! :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 21, 2009)

We are damn proud of you!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't say more .....best thing in existence that you could do for yourself, family, and friends.........................................Take care, Eric


----------



## Clark (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats! I'm a quitter too. Looking back, I don't know why I started.
Good luck! Clark


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 22, 2009)

:clap: :clap: WOOHOO! Nice going! Keep it up! :clap: :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 22, 2009)

way to go!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2009)

Have you lost the cravings too?

Good job.:clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Have you lost the cravings too?...



ha! that was a joke, right?
now i can go a day or so typically without wanting one....


Thanks folks


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Have you lost the cravings too?Good job.:clap:



Not to be a downer for Brian, my husband quit 15 1/2 yrs. ago & he says if he's ever diagnosed with something terminal, he'd go back in a second!


----------



## emydura (Mar 23, 2009)

Well done. Just hang in there.

David


----------



## pealow (Mar 23, 2009)

Hooray...hooray...hooray!!!!!!!:rollhappy: I'm doing the happy dance for you. Keep up the good work!!!!!

Paula...newbie in NYC


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2009)

This is my man!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! Don't give up...!!!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> ha! that was a joke, right?
> now i can go a day or so typically without wanting one....
> 
> 
> Thanks folks



Well keep it up:clap::clap:

It's been about a year since I started my diet, and I've dropped about 30 lbs and kept it off. (I still crave bacon too:sob


----------



## Bolero (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations, that is a real achievement.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 25, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Not to be a downer for Brian, my husband quit 15 1/2 yrs. ago & he says if he's ever diagnosed with something terminal, he'd go back in a second!



the deal i made is that i'm allowed to start again when i'm 70.
when i quit i knew that i would never entirely lose the cravings. (funny thing about addictions...:viking



Rick said:


> Well keep it up:clap::clap:
> 
> It's been about a year since I started my diet, and I've dropped about 30 lbs and kept it off. (I still crave bacon too:sob



congrats!!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 23, 2012)

just passed four years


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you and everyone else who quite smoking over the years. Your doing your body and the people around you a big favour!


----------



## Clark (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome!

I'm right behind you, think tomorow is seven weeks here.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 23, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> just passed four years


Awesome! ...and don't you dare start up again when you turn 70! oke: :wink:

My last cigarette was on November 1st 2004. I loved to smoke, and yet I hated it too!
I can honestly say that I regret every puff I ever took! 




Clark said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm right behind you, think tomorow is seven weeks here.



Congrats on seven weeks! :clap: I hope you can string together seven more after that and then another seven and another and another... :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats to all who are kicking *bad* addictions!


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 24, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> just passed four years


Congrats! It's really strong of you to be able to do it. :clap:

As a child to smoking parents I can say that there was (and still is) nothing that made me more proud than when my mother decided to quit I don't know how long a time ago. She started smoking when she was eleven so I was one heck of a proud kid when she kicked the habit. I think it's 20 years ago since she quit now, and I'm still so darn proud of her for keeping it up.


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2012)

A phone call from Brian can be very inspirational.
Worked for me.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 24, 2012)

i'm glad to have been able to help
and congrats!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 24, 2012)

Mutant- Congrats to your mother too! And everyone who has quit. My mother never quit. She didn't live long enough to get cancer, but I will always think that her smoking (Pall Malls..unfiltered...she always claimed that tobacco is a better filter than the cottony stuff) contributed to her cardiac arrest at 65. I never smoked, but the constant smoke I was exposed to, not just from her, but from my college buddies, left my lungs permanently sensitive...I can't even tolerate 2nd hand smoke on an open street. So...my unfailing admiration to all of you who have successfully quit!


----------

